# Scotch, shooters, and latex



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

It was so nice out today and I got a load of ammo in so I figured I would throw some down range  all fun! I'm isually a hair more accurate but the scotch assisted with that  thanks for looking. 





Chris


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is all that property yours ? Nice range !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Is all that property yours ? Nice range !


Yes that's my house TF.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty good. I like it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

DANG! I gotta get me one of those noise makers that sounds like ammo hitting the jug .... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That was some nice shooting! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks gents. Just having fun. I love just shooting off the deck and not caring where it goes. I do on average use a catch box though


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Having fun while you're shooting???? ABSOLUTELY!!!

Nice shooting and well done video.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wow what a great place to set up a few different targets....you need a gong to ring..Boing Boing Boing..Nice shooting my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

haha so cool ! thanks for showing

cant wait to see next years steelbal tree growing behind that jug

cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hahaha that looks like so much fun. Nice shooting bro! I knew you could not stop after we got off the computer, hahaha! Addicted!

Cool vid, thanks for sharing it,
SF


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun! Good shooting!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Good shooting, you have a nice shooting place :thumbsup:


----------

